# Can babies get too cold at night??



## Sunshine12

We live in a really big old house so when the heating isnt on it can get pretty cold. Is it dangerous for baby to get too cold or is it just too hot that is a problem??

I was wondering if we should buy a radiator just for the babys room (or our room whilst baby in it). 

I generally a really cold person but once Im in bed I warm up so Im wondering if that will just be the case for baby as well. 

This is another subject Im clueless about so any help would be appreciated. x


----------



## overcomer79

You will need additional heat as the baby shouldn't have any blankets. I think it depends on the baby. My son was hot natured and hated any type of heat whatsoever...couldn't even stand warm formula!!! I would start out treating them like they will get cold. My son learned to take himself out of his swaddler at a month old.


----------



## Sunshine12

overcomer79 said:


> You will need additional heat as the baby shouldn't have any blankets. I think it depends on the baby. My son was hot natured and hated any type of heat whatsoever...couldn't even stand warm formula!!! I would start out treating them like they will get cold. My son learned to take himself out of his swaddler at a month old.

Im going to use swaddling growbags or swaddle with blankets so it wont just have a babygrow on (is that what you meant??)

Is there a temperature that the room isnt meant to go below? x


----------



## loverguts

I think a comfortable temp is somewhere between 18-21 (or something like that, i can't quite remember but it should be easy to find out!!). We live in a cold house too but i have a little electric radiator thing in my LO's room so it never drops below 18. It would cost too much to heat the house on and off all night and i prefer a cooler room anyway.

I think especially with a baby you should try to avoid letting them get too cold (and hot, for that matter!) :)


----------



## beth_terri

Get a room thermometer (they sell them in all the baby shops and you should get one in your bounty pack in hospital). The sleeping bags are great but I always found logans hands were freezing in the morning so at first mittens were needed. Use cellular blankets, they have holes in so baby is unlikely to suffocate if he/she did happen to pull it over their face. A radiator would be a good idea just ake sure not to over heat baby. Cool is better than hot! 
x


----------



## Sunshine12

loverguts said:


> I think a comfortable temp is somewhere between 18-21 (or something like that, i can't quite remember but it should be easy to find out!!). We live in a cold house too but i have a little electric radiator thing in my LO's room so it never drops below 18.* It would cost too much to heat the house on and off all night and i prefer a cooler room anyway.*
> 
> I think especially with a baby you should try to avoid letting them get too cold (and hot, for that matter!) :)

yeah same here. I think Ill get a radiator then just to be safe. x


----------



## mom and ttc

i usually keep my baby warm, a lot of babies cry and wont sleep, they are used to your body temperature so they actually freeze easy


----------



## hayley x

The ideal temperature for the babys room is 16 degrees. Its more dangerous for a baby to overheat, but ideally they dont want to be cold either. Keep a room thermomitor on the wall and layer clothing appropriately :flower: xx


----------



## Broodypants

Babies generally wake up and let you know if they get too cold, but wouldn't if they got too hot so it's always better to go for cooler. Don't worry about their hands being cold though, they do tend to get colder hands when they are tiny as they're not mobile and don't have good enough circulation yet to keep their hands warm, just check their body temp by touching their chest or back, and as long as that is the correct temp they are fine. Anywhere between 16 and 20 degrees C is fine. Depending on which baby monitor you go for you may have a built in thermometer and most also allow to set alarms if the temp gets to hot or cold. We have the BT150 and it has both of these functions and is fantastic monitor.


----------



## Silverlilly

Broodypants said:


> Babies generally wake up and let you know if they get too cold, but wouldn't if they got too hot so it's always better to go for cooler. Don't worry about their hands being cold though, they do tend to get colder hands when they are tiny as they're not mobile and don't have good enough circulation yet to keep their hands warm, just check their body temp by touching their chest or back, and as long as that is the correct temp they are fine. Anywhere between 16 and 20 degrees C is fine. Depending on which baby monitor you go for you may have a built in thermometer and most also allow to set alarms if the temp gets to hot or cold. We have the BT150 and it has both of these functions and is fantastic monitor.

This is right! Read this: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Sudden-infant-death-syndrome/Pages/Prevention.aspx


----------

